# Model RR Electronics



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I happened to find this site the other day and had no idea of the find. 
Rob Paisley has a lot of basic projects. Some use the 555 timer and there is even an LED calculator.
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/CircuitIndex.html#46
This is a good resource if you like electronic projects. 
Chaulk one up for the Canadians!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I happened to find this site the other day and had no idea of the find.
> Rob Paisley has a lot of basic projects. Some use the 555 timer and there is even an LED calculator.
> http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/CircuitIndex.html#46
> This is a good resource if you like electronic projects.
> Chaulk one up for the Canadians!:thumbsup:



I thank you for sharing this site T-MAN.
Another bookmark for me.

As Sargent Schultz would have said,

"Veryyyyy Interesting!"


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More Zap*

Thanks, ELectronics have been an uphill battle.I can give you two more. This is the complicated BillBowden site. His RR site was cancelled.
I started with the Kelsey School electronics club. LED and the 555 timer. 
I did a little with power supplies. 
You may be interested in the Four books by Kalmbach by Peter Thorne are still around. He has various projects but some of the parts are outdated. My soldering hasn't improved. I do want to make sound generators. It is just a matter of time.
QUestions? My resources are limited. I have tried out the projects I have listed. My reversing circuit is an example it is still running. The toughest project is lighting an HO engine since it requires a power supply too,in such a small area.
I have to check the older computer for other stored sites.
Armadillo & Western has some basics. I am not sure what I used it for.
Rollins has some good and bad.I have copied a lot of info from here.
Wild Bohemian has some flashing circuits
Wolfstone has some flashers too.
The compuserve site crashed with Bill Bowden RR circuits.
Trying to find good sites has not been easy.
After looking at these you can see why the Paisely site is exciting.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Rob Paisley Electronics site is here.


----------

